
Basecamp handled a security breach yesterday - raheemm
https://m.signalvnoise.com/yesterdays-mass-login-attack-on-basecamp-is-another-reminder-to-protect-yourself/
======
blakesterz
That was a good write up. They had also posted an alert on the site yesterday.
It's nice to see a place being so proactive about things like this and sharing
good advice.

------
levythe
It's interesting that a spike of 30k login attempts in a short time is enough
to set off alarm bells. It makes me wonder what kind of attacks fly under the
radar in larger systems.

